# Some SERIOUS astrophysical SCIENCE for smart people ONLY



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

My favourite part was "2 x Universe = TUBE"


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

They just stop talking really awkwardly, hehe. I would probably do the same.


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't find it funny.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

This video was hilarious.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

horrible analogies, horrible editing. Now I know where all those psychedelic gifs on tumblr come from.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

I think this would have been a lot better if I used any psychedelic drugs.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

This video appears to be by two dudes from Adult Swim. I don't know a lot about Adult Swim but I'm gonna assume marijuana is legal there.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This is what stoners sound like to me.


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

How would you find the gravitational pull of Kim Kardashian's ass in the black hole?


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

This is how teachers should explain things. To this guy:


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

Ha, wonderful way to start the day.

"It's like your neighbor, shining a flashlight into your yard, looking for *****." *Shows red panda*


----------

